

An IRC client in PicoLisp - chl
http://picolisp.com/wiki/?ircClient

======
merlincorey
The IRC server actually is what is supposed to send PING to clients which have
no detected activity within a given interval. The client is supposed to
respond with PONG. This is straight out of RFC 1459[1]:

    
    
       The PING message is used to test the presence of an active client at
       the other end of the connection.  A PING message is sent at regular
       intervals if no other activity detected coming from a connection.  If
       a connection fails to respond to a PING command within a set amount
       of time, that connection is closed.
    

[1]
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459#section-4.6.2](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459#section-4.6.2)

So it seems this client is simply sending data on a regular interval, but it
is not sending correct data and will certainly not work on all servers or
networks (such as networks with a smaller ping interval than 200 seconds).

I may just be an old unix beard now, but I remember when reading the RFC was
standard for your home-grown clients.

~~~
dinedal
In defense of the author, a fairly feature full IRC client in 115 LOC with a
single typo is pretty impressive. I applaud his work.

